# Ford? Help!



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

This is for sale near me, guy says it for a sears suburban














, I do not think so, He wants $200 for it, any one that can help me, model, year


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a Sears 842.260052 Single stage blower...... Seen them for sale for under $100.00 and in better looking shape.


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

*It does not look like it hooks up in the mule drive slot,*

Most all front attachments that I have seen for sears slide in like the snow blade, but I have never seen a blower up close, I was hoping it was for a ford lgt, thanks, I will look that model up


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you come across one for a Jacobsen(same years, same model #),it will work,also.


----------

